

Samsung posts first ad for Galaxy Gear smartwatch [video] - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/samsung-posts-first-ad-galaxy-gear-smartwatch/

======
hallowtech
I'm waiting for a Dick Tracy themed ad. Halloween is coming up after all...

"Dick Tracy calling Joe Jitsu... calling Joe Jitsu"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vUx...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vUxlc81K5RQ#t=28)

------
hayksaakian
It's frustrating that with OLED screens, we still deal with an ugly
rectangular block attached to a wrist.

Why can't I have a sleek, circular screen?

This is more like a phone trying to be a watch than a watch that is actually
amazing in it's own right

~~~
twiceaday
I think you've just predicted the shape of the iWatch.

------
mlisbit
The idea of people walking around with cameras on their wrist makes me feel a
little uneasy. Also this hinders the strap irreplaceable, in terms of
customization. In terms of features, I'd replace a lot of them for a smaller
form factor.

------
waitwhatwhoa
Most tech ads seem to be in "show, don't tell" mode, which is probably a good
approach. I have to say, I like the tack they took, simply explaining up front
the features of the watch.

If the watch weren't so ugly and taking your phone out of your pocket so easy,
I might even entertain buying one.

------
smegel
I have a feeling when/if Apple make an iwatch, it will be first and foremost a
really nice _watch_.

------
znowi
$300 is a little steep for this. One can probably buy a Nexus 5 for a bit
more.

~~~
aray
I agree the price is a bit steep, but it's not (directly) something you can
trade out like that. If you have a smartphone, you can't spend $300 on a nexus
5 and get a wearable device :)

------
abdophoto
Great commercial for a poor product.

------
rooshdi
Looks uncomfortable. A smartring may be better suited for usability down the
line.

------
dannowatts
that looks _incredibly_ awkward to use.

~~~
benologist
Less awkward than the giant phones Samsung is making that the watch
complements!

